# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حقيقة الشجار الذي دار بين أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب و والي الشام معاوية بن أبي سُفيان " رضي الله عنهم " ...

## أبو الليث الصنهاجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه , وبعد :

فإن هُناك _ وللأسف _ حقيقةٌ تاريخيةٌ مغلوطةٌ , يُرددها كثيرٌ من العُلماء ؛ إما عن جهلٍ _ ولا أظُن ذلك _ وإما تبعًا لأهواء النفس , وهي أن جوهر الشجار بين الصحابيين الجليلين أمير المؤمنين و خليفة المسلمين علي بن أبي طالب " رضي الله عنه " ووالي الشام مُعاوية بن أبي سُفيان " رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه " *هو حول أمر الخلافة* , وأن مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " أرادها لنفسه وقاتل عليها , وللأسف ردد كثيرٌ من طلبةِ العلم فضلاً عن العوام هذه الكلام , دون التثبت والتحري من ذلك , والله المُستعان ! .
وفي هذا المقال المتواضع _ بإذن الله جل وعلا _ سأوضح حقيقة الشجار الذي دار بينهما " رضي الله عنهما " وغفر الله لهما ولجميع المُسلمين ؛ وإليك البيان أخي الكريم :

_ بدأت أحداث الشجار بعد استشهاد أمير المؤمنين عُثمان بن عفان " رضي الله عنه " يوم الجمعة لثماني عشرة ليلة مضت من ذي الحجة سنة خمس وثلاثين من الهجرة  [ الطبقات الكبرى / ابن سعد / ( 3 / 31 ) ] .
حيثُ أن مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " كان يرى أن عليه مسؤولية الانتصار لعُثمان " رضي الله عنه " والقود _ القصاص _ من قاتليه , فهو ولي دمه , والله يقول : " ومن قُتل مظلوماً فقد جعلنا لوليه سُلطاناً فلا يُسرف في القتل إنه كان منصوراً " [ الإسراء : 33 ] .
فمُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " يُريد القود _ القصاص _ من قتلة عُثمان " رضي الله عنه " , فإذا صح ذلك , فإن الشجار بين أمير المؤمنين علي ووالي الشام مُعاوية " رضي الله عنهما " [ لم يكن سببه و منشؤه القدح في خلافة أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " وأحقيته بالخلافة والولاية على المُسلمين , فقد كان هذا محل إجماع بينهم ] [ الدولة الأموية / د. الصلابي / ص99 _ 100 ] .
إذاً ؛ فمسألة الخلافة التي يُرددها البعض , حقيقةٌ باطلةٌ , اسمع ماذا يقول ابن حزم " رحمه الله " يقول : " ... ولم يُنكر مُعاوية قط فضل علي واستحقاقه الخلافة , ولكن اجتهاده أدّاه إلى أن رأى تقديم أخذ القود من قتلة عُثمان على البيعة , ورأى نفسه أحق بطلب دم عُثمان ... وإنَّما أخطأ في تقديمه _ أي تقدم القود على المُبايعة _ ذلك على البيعة فقط " ا.ه [ الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل / (4 / 160 ) ] .
فالمسألة ؛ هي أن مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " رأى أنهُ أحق الناس بالمُطالبة بدم عُثمان " رضي الله عنه " , وبالمُقابل رأى أن مُبايعة أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " لن تتم حتى يُنفذ الحد في القتلة , ويُسانده في ذلك أهل الشام .
فمُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " لم يدَّعي الخلافة _ كما يقول البعض _ بل هو مُقِرٌ أنَّها من حق أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " ؛ يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية " رحمه الله " : " ... ومُعاوية لم يّدعِ الخلافة , ولم يُبَايع لهُ بها حين قاتل عليًا _ يقصد الخلافة _ , ولم يُقاتل _ أي مُعاوية _ على أنهُ خليفة , ولا أنهُ يستحق الخلافة , ويقرون لهُ بذلك _ أي أن جُند مُعاوية مقرون بالخلافة لعلي _ , وقد كان مُعاوية يُقر بذلك لمن سأله عنه ... " ا.ه [ مجموع الفتاوى / ( 35 / 72 ) ] .
فعن أبي مُسلم الخولاني " رحمه الله " أنهُ قال لمُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " : أنت تُنازع عليًا أم أنت مثلهُ ؟ , فقال : لا والله إني لأعلمُ أنَّهُ أفضل منّي وأحق بالأمر منّي , ولكن ألستم تعلمون أن عُثمان قُتل مظلُومًا , وأنا ابن عمه والطالبُ بدمه , فاتوه فقولوا لهُ , فليدفع إليَّ قتلة عُثمان , وأسلم لهُ _ أي أُبايعه _ , فأتوا عليًا , فكلموه فلم يدفعهم إليه _ أي لم يُرسل القتلة لمُعاوية _ ا.ه [ سير أعلام النبلاء / الذهبي / ( 3 / 140 ) ] .
_ فهذا دليل قاطع وجازم على أن مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " لم يكن طالبًا للخلافة , وإنَّما اجتهد في قضية القود .
ولا يظن ظان من النص السابق أن أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " لم يُسلّم القتلة لمُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " , لأنهُ متواطئ مع القتلة أو ليَغيظ مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " ...الخ , حاشا لله , ولكن السبب في ذلك أن الأمور غير مُستقرة في المدينة , كما أن القتلة كُثر وليس لأمير المؤمنين " رضي الله عنه " القُدرة على السيطرة عليهم , فهو ليس بأقل حرص من مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " على إقامة الحد على القتلة , ولكن الوضع خارج عن السيطرة والأمن غير مُستتب والموازين ليست في أنصابها  , وهُنالك ما يُدلل على كلامي هذا . ففي أول يوم من خلافته " رضي الله عنه " , ذهب إليه طلحة والزُبير " رضي الله عنهما " , وطالباه بإقامة الحد على القتلة , وهو نفسه يُريد ذلك ومُقتنع به , ولذلك قال لهما : " يا إخوتاه إني لستُ أجهل ما تعلمون , ولكن كيف أصنع بقوم يملكوننا ولا نملكهم ؟! _ يقصد القتلة _ , ها هم هؤلاء قد ثارت معهم عبدانكم وثابت إليهم أعرابكم , وهم خلالكم _ أي يعيشون بينكم _ يسمونكم ما شاءوا _ أي مُسيطرون عليكم _ فهل ترون موضعًا لقُدرةِ على شيءٍ مما تُريدون ؟ قالوا : لا , قال : فلا والله لا أرى إلا رأيًا ترونه أبدًا " [ الكامل في التاريخ / ابن الأثير / ( 3 / 195 ) ] .
هذا أولاً ؛ ثم ثانيًا أن تنفيذ الحدود هو من خُصوصيات أمير المؤمنين " رضي الله عنه " , وليس لوالي الشام مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " أن يتدخل في شؤون الخلافة إلا بالنُصح والمشورة , والله أعلم .
وأعتقد , والله أعلى وأعلم , أن أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " لو حاول تنفيذ حد القصاص من القتلة في ذلك الوقت بناءً على رغبات المُطالبين , لاستُبيحت مدينة رسول الله " صلى الله عليه وسلم " أكثر مما اُستبيحت عند مقتل أمير المؤمنين عُثمان " رضي الله عنه " , والذي يُعارضني في هذا القول , فليتأمل النص السابق ويُدقق في الكلمات , وسيخرج بنتيجة مُفادُها والله أعلم , أنهُ لو فعل ذلك أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " _ يعني أقام الحد على القتلة _ لحدثت مصائب أعظم مما حدث في وقعة الجمل وصفين .
_ ونستكمل حديثنا , يقول إمام الحرمين الجويني " رحمه الله " : " إن مُعاوية و إن قاتل عليًا , فإنهُ لا يُنكر إمامته ولا يدَّعيها لنفسه , وإنَّما كان يطلب قتلة عُثمان ظانًا أنهُ مُصيب , وكان مُخطئًا " ا.ه [ لمع الأدلة في عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة / ص115 ] .   
_ إذاً ؛ [ منشأ الخلاف لم يكن قدحًا في خلافة أمير المؤمنين علي , وإنَّما اختلافهم في قضية الاقتصاص من قتلة عُثمان , ولم يكن خلافهم في أصل المسألة , وإنَّما في الطريقة التي تُعالج بها هذه القضية , إذ كان أمير المؤمنين علي موافقًا من حيثُ المبدأ على وجوب الاقتصاص من قتلة عُثمان , وإنَّما كان رأيه أن يُرجئ الاقتصاص من هؤلاء إلى حين استقرار الأوضاع وهدوء الأمور, واجتماع الكلمة , وهذا هو الصواب ] ا.ه [ مجموع الفتاوى / ( 35 / 72 ) ] .
_ فجوهر أو حقيقة الشجار لم يكن حول الخلافة , وقد أثبتنا ذلك بالأدلة القاطعة الجازمة , فنقطة الشجار أو الخلاف الأولى هي حول القود من القتلة , أما النقطة الثانية وهي مُبايعة والي الشام مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " وأهل الشام معه , لأمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " .
يقول ابن كثير " رحمه الله " : [ والصحيح أن الخلاف بين علي ومُعاوية " رضي الله عنهما " كان حول مدى وجوب بيعة مُعاوية وأصحابه لعلي قبل توقيع القصاص على قتلة عُثمان أو بعده , وليس هذا في أمر الخلافة في شيء , فقد كان رأى مُعاوية ومن حوله من أهل الشام أن يقتص علي من قتلة عُثمان , ثم يدخلون بعد ذلك في البيعة ] ا.ه [ البداية والنهاية / ( 8 / 129 ) ] .
فالسبب في الخلاف بين أهل الشام والعراق , يرجع إلى اختلاف المواقف بينهما ؛ يقول القاضي ابن العربي " رحمه الله " : " ... فهؤلاء _ أي أهل العراق _ يدعون إلى علي بالبيعة , وتأليف الكلمة على الإمام , وهؤلاء _ أي أهل الشام _ يدعون إلى التمكين من قتلة عُثمان , ويقولون : لا نُبايع من يأوي القتلة " ا.ه [ العواصم من القواصم / ص 162 ] .
_ فيتضح لنا جليًا , أن حقيقة الشجار الذي دار بين الأخوين الصحابيين الجليلين أمير المؤمنين علي ووالي الشام مُعاوية " رضي الله عنهما " , لم يكن بسبب الخلافة _ فهي من حق علي باعتراف مُعاوية " رضي الله عنهما " _ , ولكن السبب الأول هو القصاص من القتلة وإقامة الحد , والكل مُقر بذلك حتى أمير المؤمنين " رضي الله عنه " , لكنه يُفضل التريث حتى تهدأ النفوس وتجتمع الكلمة وتستقر الأمور , ويتم بعد ذلك تنفيذ القصاص , والسبب الثاني هو رفض معاوية " رضي الله عنه " وأصحابه , إعطاء البيعة لأمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " , إلا بعد أن يقتص من القتلة , فجعلوا شرط المُبايعة تنفيذ القصاص , وهذا لا يجوز والله أعلم . ولذلك قاتل أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " والي الشام مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه" وأصحابه , لرفضهم البيعة وجعلِها شرطًا للقود , ثم رفض مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " التنحي عن ولاية الشام عندما عزله أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " _ وذلك ضمن سياسة اتبعها مع ولاة الأقاليم الإسلامية _ , فقاتله أمير المؤمنين " رضي الله عنه " باعتباره واليًا باغيًا خارجًا عن طاعة الخليفة , وخصوصًا عندما أدرك أمير المؤمنين علي " رضي الله عنه " أن حمل مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " على البيعة سلمًا أمر غير ممكن , فأخذ يُعد العُدة لحمله على البيعة بالقوة . [ عصر النبوة والخلافة الراشدة / د. عبد الشافي عبد اللطيف / ص508 ] .
_ فكان من الأفضل والله أعلم لسيدنا مُعاوية " رضي الله عنه " وأصحابه معه , أن ينضموا لسيدنا علي " رضي الله عنه " , مما سيزيد من قوة وتماسك المسلمين , وبالتالي سيؤدي إلى استتباب الأمن , والمقدرة على مُلاحقة القتلة و إقامة حد القصاص عليهم , ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل .
_ وفي الختام ؛ أود أن أُشير إشارة بسيطة إلى عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الصحب الكريم " رضي الله عنهم أجمعين " ؛ يقول ابن حجر العسقلاني " رحمه الله " : " ... أن أهل السنة اتفقوا على وجوب منع الطعن على أحد من الصحابة , بسبب ما وقع لهم من ذلك ولو عُرف المُحقُ منهم , لأنهم لم يُقاتلوا في تلك الحروب إلا عن اجتهاد بل ثبت أنهُ يُؤجر أجرًا واحدًا المُخطئ , والمُصيب يُؤجر أجرين " ا.ه [ فتح الباري / ( 13 / 634 ) ] .
كما أن " أهل السنة مجمعون على وجوب السكوت عن الخوض في الفتن التي جرت بين الصحابة بعد قتل عُثمان , والترحم عليهم , وحفظ فضائل الصحابة والاعتراف لهم بسوابقهم و نشر محاسنهم _ رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم _ " ا.ه [ عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة / د. ناصر الشيخ / ( 2 / 740 ) ] .

هذا والله أعلم ، وصلى الله على رسوله الكريم وأصحابه الكرام الميامين ...

_ كتبه : أبو الليث الصنهاجي ...                     
21 / 4/ 2014 م .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الفتنة بين سيدنا علي وسيدنا معاوية.doc

بارك الله فيكم، هذا بحث قد جمعته منذ ما يقرب من سبع سنوات أو يزيد ضمن مسابقة في مسجد عماد الإسلام بالعتبة - القاهرة - مصر، علَّ أن يكون فيه نوع إفادة.

----------


## أبو الليث الصنهاجي

وبارك الله فيك أخي في الله أبو البراء ، لقد زدتني شرفاً بتعليقك وإرسالك لي بحثك المتواضع وقد قرأته ، فرأيتُ أنك أجدت وأنصفت ولم تحد عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة ، فزادك الله علماً وشرفاً ... أود تنبيهك أنهُ يوجد لدي بحثٌ أيضاً ولكنه مخطوط ، كما أني فقدته ، وإن أعثرني الله عليه يوماً سأكتبه وأرسله إليك ... تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وبارك الله فيك أخي في الله أبو البراء ، لقد زدتني شرفاً بتعليقك وإرسالك لي بحثك المتواضع وقد قرأته ، فرأيتُ أنك أجدت وأنصفت ولم تحد عن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة ، فزادك الله علماً وشرفاً ... أود تنبيهك أنهُ يوجد لدي بحثٌ أيضاً ولكنه مخطوط ، كما أني فقدته ، وإن أعثرني الله عليه يوماً سأكتبه وأرسله إليك ... تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم


وفيك بارك الله؛ بل شرف لي وتواضع منك أن تطلع عليه، وشهادتك أعتز بها، وأدعو الله أن تعثر على بحثك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ، وإن أعثرني الله عليه يوماً سأكتبه وأرسله إليك ... تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم


يسر الله لك

----------

